# Clothing for taller riders



## Terrasmak

Really not that tall, but more then average at 6’1 with a 35 inch inseam and 32 inch waist. Most everything I wear is medium, but would love to find shorts with a longer inseam. 10 or 10.5 inseam just sucks, the suspenders on bibs can be tight on some, but bearable. Tights in my waist size are almost capri, something that came to the ankles would be cool. 

Thank you for any insight offered


----------



## MMsRepBike

I think Ale might be your brand.

I have long legs for my height, 32 inch inseam for 5'8" or 8.5 or whatever.

Many of their shorts are quite long on me, the longest I've worn, right down to my knees. And also the straps are long too, too long for me.

The REV-1 Master would be my suggestion for you in medium.

They have several different chamois pads. 2H, 4H, 8H and Double Ergo. The 2H is only in their cheapest shorts and has an old school shape. The 4H is 90 kg/cm2, moderately supportive. The 8H and Double Ergo are 120 kg/cm2 and wonderful. The Double Ergo has added comfort features on the front and sides of the chamois.

The REV-1 Master has the best one, the Double Ergo, and it's very nice. Legs are long and straps are pretty long. Very high quality all Italian fabrics and manufacturing, worn by many pros.


----------



## No Time Toulouse

My issue is that I'm long-waisted (6'3" with a 34" inseam), and any bibs that are made for my general size constrain my crotch something terrible! If I go up to a larger size, then they are loose around my mid-section. What I need is a med-to-large with about 2" extra up to the shoulders.


----------



## Terrasmak

No Time Toulouse said:


> My issue is that I'm long-waisted (6'3" with a 34" inseam), and any bibs that are made for my general size constrain my crotch something terrible! If I go up to a larger size, then they are loose around my mid-section. What I need is a med-to-large with about 2" extra up to the shoulders.


extra sizes would be nice , wetsuits for surfing have more then the normal smal, med and large. Why not bike clothing


----------



## No Time Toulouse

Terrasmak said:


> extra sizes would be nice , wetsuits for surfing have more then the normal smal, med and large. Why not bike clothing


 I also have the same problem with coveralls.


----------



## Terrasmak

No Time Toulouse said:


> I also have the same problem with coveralls.


the brand coveralls I get have length. I wear a 42 long


----------



## No Time Toulouse

Terrasmak said:


> the brand coveralls I get have length. I wear a 42 long


What brand is that?


----------



## Ironbutt

You might try Aerotech Designs. They have a complete line of cycling attire for tall men. I'm 6'7" and they are the only bib shorts that I have ever had that were sized to fit a man of my height. The bibs (and shorts) have an 11" inseam.


----------



## Slim Chance

I second Aerotech. At 6’4” with a long torso the medium tall fits me well. Only bibs that have long enough straps and weren’t to wide. I have two pair of the more expensive ones. I’d rate them as medium quality, but since they fit, that’s what I’m wearing. I like the little pocket on the back. Great for my house key. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjc

DeSoto makes a Mobius version with the 400 mile pad bibs with an 11" inseam (size medium). Though some people do not like the pad thickness, I find great. And plenty of stretch at the shoulders.

www.swimoutlet.com/p/desoto-mens-mobius-cycling-bib-short-8136839/?q=1&sayt

Good sale going on now.


----------



## Terrasmak

Just found that Hincapie also has a longer inseam. 

Got a few good choices now, time to see if any of my local shops carry these brands.


----------



## Chain

Specialized makes tall versions. A tall skinny friend picked up a pair of these and he likes them. https://www.specialized.com/jp/en/sl-pro-bib-shorts---torch-edition/p/129685

I have a few pairs of the regular cut. Very nice and comfortable bibs.


----------



## No Time Toulouse

Chain said:


> Specialized makes tall versions. A tall skinny friend picked up a pair of these and he likes them. https://www.specialized.com/jp/en/sl-pro-bib-shorts---torch-edition/p/129685
> 
> I have a few pairs of the regular cut. Very nice and comfortable bibs.


I went to the site, but they offer no tall sizes.


----------

